# left handed tx?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Im wondering if anybody has ever seen a pistol tx w/ the wheel on the opposite side of the controller? I steer w/ my left hand and throttle/brake w/ my right. Is there anything avail like that?? Thanks.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*left handed radio*

yes there is a few out there that you can switch to left handed i believe futaba has one and i think the dx3r will flip to left handed and im thinking ko has one hope that helps


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Airtronics has "convertibles", also. Used to be the only one that could switch.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Dx3r comes with the parts to do it from the factory.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Airtronics M11, remove couple screws and flip grip


----------



## hnasdad (Dec 12, 2010)

One of the local fellas at the track has one, ive asked him about it. I cant remember what it was or is......PM me if none of these reccomended will work. Might be able find one used. I know he told me they dont make it anymore. He runs several cars with it, an it appears to be a good one.....all the options.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I believe the Futaba 4PK can be used left handed


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

3pks does


----------

